
Google Ad Portal Equated “Black Girls” with Porn - kkm
https://themarkup.org/google-the-giant/2020/07/23/google-advertising-keywords-black-girls
======
Khelavaster
What's even worse than adult porn results for "black girls"? Non-adult porn
results for "white girls".

